# We are looking at moving to Thailand (probably Phuket) with a pet cat



## LukeAndNat (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. First post 🙂 I’m a guy that kinda hates filling out lots of forms & doing bureaucratic run arounds, have some extra cash (could retire, but too young for their retirement visa, no need to work but seems there is no longterm visa for just lazing about 😂) so going with the elite visa family excursion visa but the one gap in this service is no handling for an accompanying pet. We don’t mind so much the current quarantine thing but want to know how we can move with a pet? Anyone have experience with this? I’m aware I must talk with Department of Livestock but just contacted them & have not heard back yet... from name alone it sounds like something not great for providing caring treatment of a family pet. Anyone know if possible to have a pet quarantine with you at an ASQ? I hear most places in Thailand do not allow house pets, even at condos, so expect finding pet-friendly place to be bit of a hassle 🤔


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

It costs a lot of money to bring in an animal. Yes, they are quarantined. Unless it pees liquid gold, definitely not worth the cost. Very affordable to adopt a cat here, once you get settled. Also, very dangerous for any cat that wanders very far from home. While it should be neutered, do not declaw.


----------

